# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От дуэта LIGA >  Песня-переделка "Энергетики" к дню энергетика.

## Ганина Галина

*Профессиональный праздник энергетиков отмечается 22 декабря. А так как конец декабря - это время Новогодних корпоративов, то заказы на новогодне-профессиональный праздник поступают достаточно часто. Мы решили помочь вам украсить корпоратив весёлой песней-переделкой, которая, вполне, может претендовать на Гимн Энергетиков! Песня написана на мотив "С днём Рождения" в исполнении И.Аллегровой. В нашем варианте она озвучена Бочкарёвой Светланой.
В комплекте, который Вы получите после оплаты: 
*сама песня;
* минусовка и печатный текст для самостоятельного исполнения.
Стоимость комплекта 500 р.
Реквизиты для оплаты:
Карта СБ:  4276 1000 1924 8837 на имя Галины Александровны Ганиной. * 
Не забудьте отписаться мне в личку после того, как отправите деньги.

----------

Мурчик (04.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (04.12.2016)

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Всем привет! Вот фрагмент этой песни!

https://yadi.sk/d/2m0c7kGc32DyAB

----------

Ганина Галина (05.12.2016), Мурчик (04.12.2016)

----------

